# Cure for white coated tongue and bad taste in mouth



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Hi. I have searched extensively for relief for all of my troubles. I have had some success. My condition is at least 50-60% better. My bloating and excessive gas is totally under control. Still have the reflux and burping though. I have had one symptom that has driven me crazy that I finally cured. It was a tongue that was constantly white and a nasty taste in the back of my mouth. This lasted for over a year. I disagree with flux on this one and do believe it is some bacteria or fungus. I cured it the following way.1. I stopped eating sugar which not only helped this but also reduced gas and bloating2. I take a probiotic called vsl#3 and actually gargle it before drinking it down.This helped control the problem. What got rid of it 100% is a product a bought off the net called therabreath. It talks all about the bad taste some of us experience. I started using their products and it is absolutely gone. I am not affiliated with the company so please don't think I am trying to sell anything. You can read about it at www.therabreath.comI think their products kill the bacteria in our mouths that cause this problem. I also had tonsil stones that are gone because of this product. My own opinion is that many of us have motility problems that allow bacteria to overgrow. Sometimes they overgrow all the way in the mouth. This is definately worth a try. I am posting only to try to help. If anyone has figured out the answer to the burping symptom, please share. This is the one symptom I cannot seem to control. If my doc brings up airswallowing again, I think I will slug him. Low sugar, glutamine, nexium, and prokinetic drugs do help some but not enough. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Which product did you purchase? The drops, the sinus spray or gum.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Pete,flux is dead wrong on the fungal issue. however, in almost all cases (my opinion --plus the opinion of some medical people) when there is a fungal problem there is also a concomitant bacterial problem. --i also think that there has to be come type of immune dysfunction present that allows these organisms to overgrow or cause a hypersensitivity reaction.there was an abstract posted by Eric a little while ago that explained very nicely how our body can shift immune function from th1 to a th2. when this happens it leaves us vulnerable to a lot of problems with viruses, etc. Stress and poor diet were just 2 of the factors that were listed as leading to this shift.A lot of us on this BB have issues of fatigue. I believe that fatigue is partly due to these nasty little organisms that have gained a strong foothold. If we can get skin, vaginal and throat fungus infections then it only makes sense that we can also get an overgrowth in the intestines. it does not take a rocket scientist to figure this one out.it seems that our doctors are horrible at culturing these organisms ---the reason was FULLY explained in the 1999 Mayo Clinic study linking fungus to chronic sinusitis. Yet some horrible study from 15 years ago keeps being presented by certain people to try and prove that NO fungus is present --- even though these same people also state that it is a normal part of our flora. Which way is it????????? it is there ---or--- it is not there???? let's see...... it IS there ----but--- the study says it is NOT there. therefore it is NOT there!!! ----but WAIT, it IS there!!! ahhhh....The answer is now obvious!!! it is there, and there are dozens of different types, but the researchers don't have the ability to culture it. -----and the hypersensitivity issue baffles them because they don't know how to solve it --- therefore the problem is igmored. No treatment --- therefore, no problem.Also, the Mayo Clinic has shown that there is DEFINITELY a hypersensitivity issue that is present in a portion of us. They think it has to do with a possible genetic factor.i believe that people should plan an assault on both bad bacteria and fungal overgrowth with an herbal program that is very long running --- month after month after month.  this seems to be giving me a great deal of help (but without ibsacol i am still in severe trouble.)it is possible that Ibsacol is re-programming my immune system to NOT be so hypersensitive to certain organisms and maybe even foods?????? i do not know what is actually happening.incidentally, ever since i started gargling with VSL#3 i no longer form any plaque on my teeth. the dental hygentist was amazed when i told her. VSL must have wiped out all the streptococcus from my mouth. (??????)


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi there,Would you please explain what is VSL#3 and where do you purchase it?Thanks,Tania


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

TaniaFI started taking VSL#3 about 11 days ago. I purchased it through a website www.questcor.com. However, I was just on their website and they have some delays on orders until the 14th of November. Also, they implemented a six box minimum order (temporarily). Quite expensive at $28 a box, which contains 10 packets. I've been taking about 1 to 2 packets a day (mostly two). I don't know if there are other companies which sell it. Although, I wouldn't mind of learning of some right about now.Pete- How many packets are you taking?Thanks


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

I take one packet before breakfast.I purchase it from www.vsl3.com


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i was able to get rid of the white coated tongue with antifungal drugs and Primal Defense. This stuff turned my tongue green. In fact i could not get the stuff off. it was like it was growing on my tongue. i had to use hydrogen peroxide several times to kill it.probiotics like vsl#3 and others has changed the bacteria in my mouth. the last time i went to the dentist i was told that i had no tarter builup. maybe the tarter (tartaric acid????? tartaric acid comes from yeast and ONLY yeast) came from the white coated tongue that i know for a fact was yeast.although i am sure that tarter is also a catch all term for any type of buildup. certain strepococcus strains cause tarter buildup...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i had tried vsl#3and it worsen my symptoms.Pete Why you gargle vsl#3 ? i don't think it change my reaction if i gargle that!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i had tried vsl#3and it worsen my symptoms.Pete Why you gargle vsl#3 ? i don't think it change my reaction if i gargle that!I'm interesting about therabreath because i had bad tast too and sensitivity to sugar.


----------



## rickoshea (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd just like to raise a few points regarding this thread . Kel - you do make a lot of sense in your arguments for candida etc infections , however intra oral candidosis generally has a very specific appearance , and usually a "white" or "coated" tongue is due to an overgrowth of filiform and fungiform papillae with subsequent accumulation of debris which gives the white or coated look . I don't deny that you may have had a candidal overgrowth in addition however !! . The use of a Hydrogen Peroxide based mouthwash is indeed a good approach , plus a tongue brush . Tartar is emphatically not due to a specific bacteria such as streptococcus . Dental plaque is made up of hundreds of different strains and types of bacteria , some of which are commensal ( ie. normal ) , and some pathogenic ( disease producing ) . Tartar is simply plaque that has calcified in your mouth due to the alkalinity of saliva . That is why it is mostly found behind your lower incisor teeth - you have 2 sublingual salivary ducts under your tongue which release saliva directly onto those teeth , hardening plaque and leading to tartar buildup . Hence it is not really due to a certain strain of bacteria . It is great news that you have managed to reduce your buildup but , to be honest , it may be down more to the use of the peroxide mouthwash ( many bacteria in the mouth are anaerobic - they survive only in an environment where there is no oxygen . Peroxide causes oxygenation - formation of oxygen , and hence eliminates these bacteria ) . Plus , the oral bacterial flora takes many years to develop and really cannot be changed by taking probiotics . Lactobacilli etc do exist but a stable oral flora of bacteria will always return following the removal or even addition of any other microorganism . I too have a bad taste almost constantly in my mouth . This is rarely due to oral disease . The most common causes are chronic post nasal drip ( usually due to persistent sinus problems ) , or gastric reflux . In my case my sinuses seem to be the problem and I do indeed see merit in the Mayo Clinics argument for a fungal basis for chronic sinusitis . No amount of antibiotics help me ! . I hope my points help here . Please do not take them the wrong way - I am an Honours qualified dental surgeon , so I don't mean to sound smart - just helpful !! . All my points are obviously for advice only etc etc ! . Richard


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

rickoshea,how long it take to erase tartar(or tartaric acid)from our mouth with a mouthwash based with hydrogen peroxide?Do you think it can heal tooth sensitivity to sugar


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Rickoshea,Always good to hear from someone who has studied these issues. Your points are very helpful and I would pay no attention to anyone who finds fault with it.I suspect that certain bacteria would increase plaque buildup over other types. I chose steptococcus as an example because I had read a few things about it. But i agree that many types would cause plaque along with the saliva. you are also correct about the bacteria in the mouth reverting back to its original state. i ususally use the vsl#3 (almost a 1/2 trillion bacteria per packet) and it manages to stay in my mouth because it becomes very gummy. but this bacteria does not implant. it leaves the system after a couple weeks. i do wonder if certain bacteria would be less likely to form plaque due to different metabolic byproducts that are formed???? _ Ecology of viridans streptococci in the oral cavity and pharynx.Frandsen EV, Pedrazzoli V, Kilian M.Department of Oral Biology, Royal Dental College, Arhus, Denmark.Recently published taxonomic studies of viridans streptococci have resulted in several changes in the nomenclature and definition of oral streptococcal species. With this background, the ecology of streptococci in the oropharyngeal cavities was reinvestigated. The results based on the examination of 1426 streptococcal isolates confirmed and extended earlier findings. Apart from mature supragingival plaque, which contained a mixture of all orally encountered streptococci, each site showed a characteristic streptococcal flora. Initial dental plaque formation is primarily associated with Streptococcus sanguis, Streptococcus mitis biovar 1 and Streptococcus oralis. Our investigation showed that S. sanguis and S. mitis biovar 1 were the most prominent streptococci, also on buccal mucosa. In contrast, S. oralis was almost exclusively found in initial dental plaque. Streptococcus gordonii, formerly part of S. sanguis, was found in small numbers on the oropharyngeal mucosa and in mature supragingival plaque. The dorsum of the tongue was dominated by S. mitis biovar 2 and Streptococcus salivarius, the latter of which was predominant also on the pharyngeal mucosa. Streptococcus anginosus was by far the most predominant streptococcus in subgingival plaque. Immunoglobulin A1 (IgA1) protease-producing streptococci were primarily isolated from initial dental plaque and from the buccal mucosa. This lends further support to the concept of IgA1 proteases being important for the ability of streptococci to evade the local immune defence during their initial colonization of certain oral surfaces. _ _ images/Oral Anatomy/HairyTongue.jpgBlack or white hairy tongue--This condition is covered above. It is NOT a sign of incurable disease. It usually occurs during ordinary febrile illnesses and the "hair" can be scraped off easily with a tongue scraper. The hairy coating is a breeding ground for various bacteria and yeasts, and sometimes responds well to topical fungicides such as Nystatin. This condition is not contagious. _ this is probably why the nystatin made me so incredibly ill when i first started to use it. this sick feeling went away after awhile.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

I have the coated tongue for years now. First time I had it was after 4 days on erythromycin. Doc gave me nystatin which did not work and made me so sleepy/tired. That was the liquid nystatin. then I tried a pill form and got an allergic reaction (red blotches) and fluid in my sinuses. Then I tried Nizoral, it worked but I had a reaction to that too. this time I felt so depressed...more like melencholi, crying. 6 yrs ago I took erythromycin and again my tongue looks weird..coated, fuzzy. I brush my tongue but whatever I eat "sticks". I don't know what to do since I am so sensitive to meds. I was thinking if nystatin comes from a mold. Could it be I am allergic to mold? Joann


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

people are allergic to various antibiotics so i don't see why it would be impossible for you to be reacting to this chemical in the same manner.the nystatin is nothing more than an isolated mycotoxin from a certain species of mold.i believe that it is the mycotoxins from fungi/yeasts. and the exotoxins from bacteria that causes most of the damage to the various organs and cells of the body.i am allergic to mold also.


----------

